# Artec DHM-G48 Treiber?



## LostProphet (8. Januar 2005)

Servus.

 Hab mir nenn neues DVD-Rom geholt, da mein altes langsam Probleme mit den DVD's bekommen hat - zur Frage:

 Also wie gesagt hab ich das besagte DVD-Rom, aber leider war keine Treiber-CD dazu. WinXP erkennt es zwar, aber eben nur als simples IDE DVD/CD-Rom und nur mit den Standart Treibern von Microsoft anno 2001 oder sowas, uralt .

 Wo bekomme ich denn da was aktuelles her? Auf der Homepage von Artec gibts nur was für DOS, was mir ja nix bringt. Normalerweise steht ja im Geräte-Manager die richtige Bezeichnung etc., in meinem Fall halt nur IDE....mh - 

 ?

 MfG

 LP


----------

